# Brisbane Uber driver attacked by woman with machete.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://m.brisbanetimes.com.au/queen...oman-with-machete-police-20151223-glugto.html


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

observer said:


> http://m.brisbanetimes.com.au/queen...oman-with-machete-police-20151223-glugto.html


This is quite unfortunate. Hope the driver is okay. Any word from UBER about it?


----------

